# tourenempfehlungen um pottenstein/gößweinstein



## der unfassbare (18. Juni 2003)

hallo, ihr!
(hatte das hier erst in reisenroutenundreviere gepostet - unter den eingeborenen (nur'n scherz) ist es aber - denk ich - besser aufgehoben:

da wir anfang juli zwecks hochzeitfeier in der fränkischen schweiz sind (und mit der hoffnung auf ein wenig tagesfreizeit das radl mitnehmen werden) wäre ich sehr an einigen tourenvorschlägen im gebiet fränkische schweiz/pottenstein/gößweinstein interessiert. kann mir jemand links oder tourenempfehlungen nennen (fett wär natürlich, wenn die schon 1:1 nachfahrbar wären.... will aber mal nicht zu hohe ansprüche stellen) oder tips wie ich an welche kommen könnte?

wär' echt klasse!

ciao! und thx im voraus

der u!


----------



## Altitude (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der unfassbare _
> *hallo, ihr!
> (hatte das hier erst in reisenroutenundreviere gepostet - unter den eingeborenen (nur'n scherz) ist es aber - denk ich - besser aufgehoben:*



wir Frangen sind sicherlich gerne bereit "Greenhorns" mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen...



> _Original geschrieben von der unfassbare _
> *
> oder tips wie ich an welche kommen könnte?
> 
> ...



Ich denke unser "Fränkische-Schweiz-Guru" Frankenbiker wäre der optimale Guide für dich...schick Ihm einfach mal ne PM...

der Junge kennt die Fränkische inn und auswendig - der würd die Trail auch mit verbundenen Augen entlanghetzen...

Guter Tipp:

Fritsch Wanderkarte - Fränksiche Schweiz Blatt Süd

und sich einfach durch die wunderschönen Wanderwege biken...

evtl. kannst Du auch auf meine "beschränkten " Trailkenntnisse zurückgreifen, wenn der Termin passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. Juni 2003)

es gibt auch noch ein Buch mit ner CD-Rom und GPS-Koordinaten

Komm gerade nicht auf den Namen, Verfasser und Verlag

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen


----------



## amelius (18. Juni 2003)

.... immer wieder gerne fahre ich auch Touren aus dem Buch "Mountain Bike in Franken" von Frank Klose. Da sind einige Touren direkt aus der Umgebung von Pottenstein /  Gößweinstein.

Viel Spaß im schönen Frankenland!


----------



## Grufti (18. Juni 2003)

der " BikeGuide - Fränkische Schweiz " von Thomas Arnold, mad media works.
40 MTB - Touren mit:
- Wegbeschreibungen
- Höhenprofile
- Landkarten
- GPS - Daten und CD- ROM
auf jedenfall viel Spass und aufpassen, denn die Fränkische macht süchtig.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *der " BikeGuide - Fränkische Schweiz " von Thomas Arnold, mad media works.
> 40 MTB - Touren mit:
> - Wegbeschreibungen
> ...



Hey Bernd,
findest Du den Buike-Guide von Media Works wirklich so gut. Ich hab schon zweimal versucht damit eine komplette Tour zu fahren und hab's nicht geschafft. Ohne zusätzliches Kartenmaterial ist man damit aufgeschmissen.
Vieleicht bin ich auch vom Moser-Bike-Guide zu verwöhnt .
Gruß
TOM


----------



## amelius (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Hey Bernd,
> ...



Tja, wenn´s einen Moser von/für Franken gäbe, dann wäre das natürlich schon noch viel besser!

Aber mit der Zeit lernt man auch die kleinen Dinge zu schätzen....


----------



## Altitude (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> *
> 
> Tja, wenn´s einen Moser von/für Franken gäbe, dann wäre das natürlich schon noch viel besser!
> *



Vielleicht sollten wir eine Unterschriftenliste an den Verlag schicken...


----------



## Grufti (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Hey Bernd,
> ...



Hey Tom,

muß gestehen daß ich von Moser noch keine ( schäm ) Tour gefahren bin, jedoch vom Bike-Guide 5 und die waren alle O.K. und eine Karte hab ich eh immer dabei (fällt ja nicht ins Gewicht bei 90 Kg ).

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Juni 2003)

na toll jungs!

ich bring meine cd von media works nicht mal zum laufen.sch****dings echt.

prima idee alti mit der unterschriftenliste übrigens ich nehm jetzt den xc pro steuersatz.


gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *
> Hey Tom,
> muß gestehen daß ich von Moser noch keine ( schäm ) Tour gefahren bin, jedoch vom Bike-Guide 5 und die waren alle O.K. und eine Karte hab ich eh immer dabei (fällt ja nicht ins Gewicht bei 90 Kg ).
> ...


@Grufti/Bernd,
was meinst Du mit Bike Guide 5 von Media Works oder Moser (da gibt's nämlich auch einen 5er Band).

Ich hab den Buike Guide Fränkische Schweiz Version 2.0 von mad media works. Wir wollten die Tour 40 - Ruine Neideck -Rabenstein - Riesenburg - Oswaldhöhle fahren. Die ist mit 50 Km, 4:10 Stunden und 1160 Höhenmetern angegeben. Wir waren zu dritt, alle drei nicht ganz blöd, und habens nicht hinbekommen der Tourenbeschreibung zu folgen. Wir haben dann mit Karten uns immer grob die Richtung gesucht und versucht wieder in die Tour einzusteigen. War da schon etwas enttäuscht von dem Teil.
Vorschlag: Wir können ja mal was was ausmachen und die Tour 40 fahren, damit ich seh was ich damals alles falschgemacht habe.
Die Tour hörte sich nämlich eigentlich ganz gut an und ich würde da schon nochmal einen zweiten Versuch starten.

@Beelze
Ich kann Dir ja mal eine "Sicherungskopie" von meiner CD machen. Vieleicht läuft die ja.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grufti (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> @Grufti/Bernd,
> was meinst Du mit Bike Guide 5 von Media Works oder Moser (da gibt's nämlich auch einen 5er Band).
> ...



@ Tom

bin bis jetzt die ersten fünf Touren also 1- 5 von media works gefahren, brauchte auch ne Karte und es waren auch einige Sackgassen dabei jedoch empfand ich es nicht so schlimm, vielleicht lag es auch daran dass diese Touren nicht besonders lang waren. Hab mir jetzt die Tour 40 mal durchgelesen, hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, ist jedoch ne Ellenlange Beschreibung können wir ja trotzdem demnächst mal unter die Stollen nehmen
vielleicht klappt´s ja beim zweiten Anlauf.

Gruß 

Bernd


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2003)

Diesen Sonntag fahr ich schon wieder nach Garmisch. Aber die Tour könnten wir uns ja mal für nächste Woche Sa oder So vornehmen. 

Eventuell haben ja noch mehr Lust.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Grufti (19. Juni 2003)

Also Samstag wäre bei mir in Ordnung, da könnten wir uns ins Zeug legen und unsere Pfadfinderischen Kenntnisse unter Beweiß stellen. (Muß erst am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 zu Hause sein  ). 

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *Also Samstag wäre bei mir in Ordnung, da könnten wir uns ins Zeug legen und unsere Pfadfinderischen Kenntnisse unter Beweiß stellen. (Muß erst am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 zu Hause sein  ).
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Nur zur Sicherheit: Ich meine nächste Woche. Das wäre dann der 28. Juni. Der würde bei mir auch gehen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Grufti (19. Juni 2003)

geht schon in Ordnung der 28.06, da ich morgen mit den Kidz im Europapark Rust verweile und dann am Samstag mit Nils die Breisgau Trails unsicher mache. Dann lohnt sich auch die Reise für Däddi  .
Wünsch dir viel Spass in Garmisch.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2003)

OK, abgemacht!
Ich poste dann noch nen Extra-Fred für die Tour rein. Schaumer mal wer sonst noch alles so mitkommen will.

Viel Spaß im Breisgau
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *OK, abgemacht!
> Ich poste dann noch nen Extra-Fred für die Tour rein. Schaumer mal wer sonst noch alles so mitkommen will.
> 
> ...



aber entweder bin ich, wenn mein Knie wieder funzt in Darmstadt zum Singelspeeden oder ich sitze auf meinem Sofa und überlege mir ob ich das Biken auf Grund meines Knie an den Nagel zu hängen...

AlexdergeradeinSelbstmitleidertrinkt...


----------

